

Space tunnel being built to test ion engines, satellites - mrsebastian
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2011/10/enormous-space-tunnel-will-tes.html

======
DanBC
I'd love to think that humans would go to the moon again, or Mars, but
(<http://physics.ucsd.edu/do-the-math/2011/10/why-not-space/>) shows that it's
not likely.

600 km is a little bit more than LA to San Francisco.

